# RV Park Services offered



## Gogama RV Park (Sep 27, 2005)

I am developing an RV park and campground. I would appreciate any comments that identify what RVers are looking for when they decide on a destination.
What would keep you in my park for more than a night.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 27, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

quote:_Originally posted by Gogama RV Park_

I am developing an RV park and campground. I would appreciate any comments that identify what RVers are looking for when they decide on a destination.
What would keep you in my park for more than a night.  




[*]  Full hook-ups with 50 amp service.
[*]  Shaded lots would be nice.
[*]  Laundry
[*]  Shower house
[*]  Reasonable rates w/discount for extended stays
[*]  WiFi
[/list]

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## Kirk (Sep 27, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

Sites should be designed to allow for RVs with slides so that they do not infringe upon the site of the next site. At least some of those need to allow for RV's with slides on both sides. At least a small amount of grass for each site is nice. Sites need to be long enough for the modern RV that is often 35' to 45' long and also has either a tow vehicle or a towed vehicle. A seperate area for tents is also a good idea. Smaller sites for the pop-up or smaller RV units should also be near the restroom/showers as they will be the primary users of them. If you wish to serve families, a good playground is a good feature, and it should be at one limit of the park to keep that noice in one area. I would also then locate the families closest to the play ground both for convienence and to seperate the noise from the older couples who have no children. 

If I were to design an RV park today, I would also set aside an area that was just basically a parking lot for dry camping at a low price rate. If you do that, I would also use code locks on the restroom/showers and dry campers would have to pay extra for access to that facility. The same would be true of the pool/spa area if you have one. There is a market for dry camping for the traveling selfcontained RV, but there is no reason to supply anything other than a space for this, but the fee should also be very low. I really think that the area would be very popular if you can keep it priced at or under $10 per night. I would design that area to be in the front of the office area, with the more developed sites behind the office to seperate the two.


----------



## mking (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

I agree with Kirk.To get my 33ft T/T with a large slideout onto several sites at some of the beach campgrounds you need a can opener! :laugh: I personally would be willing to pay $3--$8 more for a much larger site,but most campgrounds in this area don't offer that.I prefer to camp near/around water,where it is a lake,river,creek,ocean,stream,etc.it really doesn't matter,and the faculty has full hook-ups,laundromat,and maybe a pool.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

What I would really like to see in an RV Park is a section dedicated to overnighters at a reasonable rate ($10/12)  Overnighters really don't want or need swimming pools, rec rooms, etc.  A laundry room would be nice.  Hookups optional.  A dry camp area would also be nice with a convient dump station priced under $10.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

Good access roads gravel is fine if kept. Trees with low branches a no no. Well marked sites for late arrivers. I know you asked what would keep us for longer stays but I agree with the others 40 to 45 bucks is to much for a few hours sleep so we wind up in wally world parking lots. For longer stays there should be local attractions with in driving distance and maybe discount coupons. Club house building for rvers to get together is nice. Cable tv, and internet access.  Discount for extended stay.  Dogs  and pets on lease might even add kids :laugh:  :laugh: just kidding.  Owners should walk them in a provided area for their pooping. A pound to leave pets while owners are away. Concrete pads are nice. maybe a resturant in the clubhouse. All this along with all the others have mentioned for 20 bucks a night.   :evil:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## Gogama RV Park (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

Great comments folks..........thanks........large drive through campsites is in the design.......how many RVers have mobility once they arrive......is the northern experience a draw or do you just want a nice, clean well maintained place to relax and meet your peers.....
Gogama RV Park


----------



## Kirk (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

quote:is the northern experience a draw or do you just want a nice, clean well maintained place to relax and meet your peers.....


I don't really understand the question? Can you explain?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

like Kirk, really don't understand the question. if I understand about the mobility, yes most all will have means of transportation.  Northern experience is a draw and yes I would want a nice clean well maintained CG with clean and spacious bathhouses.  Peers, if you mean those above us because of georgaphy location yes.  If you mean peers that are better than us nope.  Think there might be a little lanuage barrier here :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 29, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

peer (pÃ®r)n.

   1. A person who has equal standing with another or others, as in rank, class, or age: children who are easily influenced by their peers.
   2.
         1. A nobleman.
         2. A man who holds a peerage by descent or appointment.
   3. Archaic. A companion; a fellow: â€œTo stray away into these forests drear,/Alone, without a peerâ€ (John Keats).


  , okay which is it Gogama, #1, #2, or #3?


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 29, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

Just want a nice clean inexpensive place to stay.  Don't much care about beers.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 29, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

quote: Don't much care about beers.

LMAO! That's so funny!   :laugh:


----------



## Gogama RV Park (Oct 1, 2005)

RV Park Services offered

Its number 1 "snowbirdinflight".............and I like the beers....Ha

The Northern Experience refers to my location........we are a small town of 700, closest city is 80 miles away. Its all remote. Our biggest offering is our natural settings. 
We are trying to design a park, with full services and activities that would attract an RVer for more than a one night stop over.
I know that people that travel with children need to have activities to keep them busy. Or the kids drive them crazy or at the very least down the road again.
There is much to do here in the north, educational, physical and entertainment activities. People's interests vary so much, its been hard to zero in on the top ten activities to offer. 
I have already got some really good comments here........Thanks

Gord


----------

